# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  مغارة جعيتا فـي لبنان .. وبرقش فـي الاردن

## معاذ ملحم

حظى الزائر لمغارة برقش الواقعة في مدينة اربد بمغامرة مثيرة تتمثل في دخوله الى مكان مظلم مليء بالصخور والدهاليز وخالي من الاضاءة
ولا بد للزائر ان يرافقه دليل تراثي يعلم بدهاليز واسرار المغارة اضافة الى الدفاع المدني للوقاية .
ويلزم للمغامر ايضا الحبال والاضاءة حتى لا يصاب بأذى .
وبحسب الدكتور احمد الشريدة المكتشف للمغارة قبل عدة سنوات فأن عمرها الافتراضي حوالي 400 مليون سنة.
وبرقش عبارة عن مغارة كلسية جيرية تقع على مساحة 4 كيلو مترات مربعة .
عباره عن تجويف طبيعي من عدد من المغاور والكهوف الصغيرة والمتوسطة والدهاليز والاقبية والسراديب المتصلة بعضها ببعض والممرات والباحات والمعابر
وتتكون برقش من اعمدة الصواعد المتكونة في ارضية المغارة ومخاريط النوازل (الهوابط ) المدلاة من سقف المغارة على شكل ابواق او صفائح او رقائق اضافة الى ترسبات كلسية واعمدة قرمزية غير منتظمة الشكل واشباه تماثيل ومسلات ومخاريط بوقية وتكوينات كلسية بديعة ولوحات جدارية طبيعية نادرة .
ولا بــد للزائر لبرقش ان يعرج الى وادي الريان الذي تغذيه عدة ينابيع مائية دائمة الجريان تنحدر من منطقة حرجية وعرة
وفي المنطقة ايضا طاحونة الحبوب العثمانية التي بنيت في العصر العثماني وتعمل بقوة دفع الماء الجاري في الوادي لطحن القمح وانواع اخرى من الحبوب من خلال اجزاء الطاحونة المكونة من البرج وقناة البئر والدولاب وغرفة الطحن وهي اول طاحونة حبوب عثمانية في بلاد الشام تنهض من السبات لتعود للحياة
ويتمتع الزائر بالتفاوت في وادي زقلاب القريب من برقش الذي يتكون من عدة شلالات مائية طبيعية والتي تكسب الوادي مزيدا من الجمال ويبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 25 متراً وتتدفق المياه من بين صخوره الوردية
وسط تشكيلات طبيعية خلابة وتكوينات جيولوجية مميزة لتسقط في حوض ماء دائري يبلغ قطره حوالي 10 امتار تحف به الاشجار العطرية والازهار البرية والنباتات الطبية وسط اجواء ساحرة وتناغم طبيعي
فيـمـــا تبـــرز اشجـــار الكورة التاريخية التنوع الحيوي الفريد لطبيعة الكورة وترتبط بتاريخها الحضاري العريق الذي شهد تعاقب للحضارات والامم المتعاقبة على مر العصور كما ارتبط وجودها بالمعتقدات والاساطير الجميلة المتوارثة التي تعكس افتتنان الانسان بالطبيعة

منقووووووووووول

----------

